# Florida Challenge GT1 3-Hour Enduro - Jacksonville, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

On Sunday, December 18, 2011, *Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* in Jacksonville, Florida hosted the *Second 3-Hour GT1 Enduro* for cars that closely mimic the ones we race in the GT1 by JK Products class in *My Series*. The lone exception to the Series rules was that you could run either a JK Hawk 6 or a JK Hawk 7.


Here are the results:


*GT1 by JK Products*

_Raced on the Hillclimb_

1. ReHack ‘Em – 2202

(Chad Edenfield, Mike Henry and Tom Marlowe)​

2. White Lightning – 2197

(Jordan Eber and John “JT” Thompson)​

3. Team Wolfie – 2132

(Steve Bowman and Doc Dougherty)​

4. Team Orange – 2084

(Charlie Dube and James “JP” Snyder)​

5. Team Gadget – 1984

(Johnny Banks and John Parks)​

6. Biz House – 1977

(Paul Hambidge, Bill Pinch and Bob Rondinone)​

7. Team Demole – 1948

(Dennis Demole and Sam Demole)​

8. Magic Diablo – 1343 (DNF)

(Darin Benson and Rick Tomlinson)​


It’s pretty amazing to see first and second separated by less than five laps after 176 minutes of racing. ReHack ‘Em fought back from a broken lead wire in the first heat to grab the lead fairly late in the event and then hang on as White Lightning put on a charge. Team Wolfie duplicated their Third Place finish in the last Enduro to grab the final spot on the podium. 



*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Based on a crude 10 point system (10 for 1st losing a point per position 9-2nd 8-3rd and so on..) i figured out the current standings in our "series"*
1st Steve bowman-17
2nd Doc dougherty-16
2nd Jordan eber-16
2nd Mike Henry-16
3rdPaul hambridge-15
3rd Bob rondinone-15
4th Count Gibson-10
4th Chad edenfeild-10
4th Tom Marlowe-10
5th Bill coluard-9
5th Bob Israel-9
5th John "JT" thompson-9
6th Brandon Eden-8
6th Dennis demole-8
6th Sam demole-8
7th Buddy houser-7
7th Charlie dube-7
7th James "Jp" Snyder-7
8th Rollin isbell-6
8th Johnny banks-6
8th John parks-6
9th Ed delfin-5
9th Danny Meyer-5
9th Bill pinch-5
10th Tim demole-4
11th Darin benson-3
11th Rick Tomlinson-3
*


Pls note that i did this on my own *accord * ,Rollin,Johnny,and Bill DID NOT tell me to do this/ do not say these are accurate/or any way shape or form accountable for this points table, if I offend you in any way with this, pls direct your anger to me if you like the idea of an endurance series that runs every quarter contact your local speedway owner and make that suggestion*
Thx*


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

NO throw out ?

Guess I'll be brining my baseball bat with me next week.:wave:

JK Mike, Nice. I like it anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't do a throw out cause if I did there would be alot more ties


----------

